# للبيع / شاحنة ايفيكو ايروستار440 موديل :2002



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنة ايفيكو ايروستار440

موديل :2002

الجير بوكس:يدوي

رقم العرض : 1210029

المسافه المقطوعه: 1.045.770 كم

وقود ديزل

القوه : 430 حصان

اورو3

أول تسجيل:مايو2002

المحاور:2

4x2 

انتيردر

والعديد من الكماليات

السعر: 95الف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 980 سي موديل 1984‬&lrm; - YouTube 

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء








​


----------

